# nmap-6.25: Error compiling our pcap filter: icmp6 not suppo

## alexcortes

Hello,

I'm experiencing a issue with nmap-6.25. My system haven't ipv6 support at all (I don't need ipv6), also nmap:

 *Quote:*   

> net-analyzer/nmap-6.25  USE="lua ncat ndiff nls nping ssl -gtk -ipv6 -nmap-update"

 

So, I'm trying to use nmap but I got:

 *Quote:*   

> Error compiling our pcap filter: icmp6 not supported

 

How can I solve that? I won't enable ipv6 support just because nmap.   :Confused: 

I found this old post, but not help me.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-929684.html

Thanks!!!   :Smile: 

----------

## nishant1234

i ain't able to fix the issue till now help me.

----------

## fred0

```
echo "net-libs/libpcap ipv6" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -1 net-libs/libpcap
```

 works for me.

I do not use ipv6.

----------

